# is it ok to have smear test few days before embryo transfer?



## Monkey11 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, am planning on having a frozen embryo transfer this cycle and have a standard smear test appointment for tomorrow and i just thought, is this going to matter if I have this a week or so before embryo transfer,? Anybody know? Thanks


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

To be honest, I would be inclined to contact your clinic and ask for advice or ask the nurse who is performing the smear test. It shouldn't effect anything but as the smear does cause a small injury on the external os of the cervix you can become quite sensitive around the area and there is a small risk of infection.  I'd find out first.  Better safe than sorry xxx


----------



## Monkey11 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, i will delay it a day or two and double check. Good luck with your cycle.x


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I had a smear test while I was stimming for my fresh IVF cycle. In fact the clinic insisted I have it, otherwise they were threatening to freeze all my embryos and delay transfer until my smears were up to date and normal! They said the last thing they want is for you get an abnormal result and then fall pregnant as you will not be able to have any treatment for an abnormal smear while pregnant. (Thankfully mine was normal and we were able to go ahead with treatment as planned.)


I think I would check with the clinic but most likely they will want you to have it before you proceed with ET. Good luck


----------

